
Kremlin's response to Snowden's revelations: switch to typewriters - j_baker
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/07/11/kremlin-response-to-snowden-revelations-nsa-surveillance-switch-to-typewriters/
======
jdn
Disregarding the fact this is from Fox News, would there be any reason to opt
for typewriters over a non-networked computer?

~~~
kryptiskt
If the computer has been tampered with hardwarewise the spying device may have
its own network connection. Best medicine against that wouldn't be to go
luddite, though.

